# Back From NYC!



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey guys! I'm back. I was gone for three nights and stayed at the Milford Plaza. I visited the New York aquarium (and of corse all of the obvious attractions), and visited a few fish stores on the way. I've got a few pics to load up of the holiday, so be on the look out!
A lot has happened since I've been gone, so I'll need to do a bit of catching up.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Welcomebakkkkkk!!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Sweeet, enjoy the trip eh?! How long overseas where u sittin on the plane? seasick? lol


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

sounds like you had a great trip! cant wait to see those pics!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome back CM!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Welcome back man!


----------

